# From my window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cracking, lovely area you live in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does this follow on or not


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two campers eh???


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You live in a zoo, Milly?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Two campers eh???


The other one belongs to the bloke I hired to take the video >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> You live in a zoo, Milly?


And I´m the star attrakshun attraction (forgot where I was for a minute >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bleeding show off.


Jealous though.


Here is our wilderness, we have frogs, slugs n snails galore.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Must be your neighbours dog I see


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Your garden*

is small enough to whip everything out and have artificial grass laid, but that cost real dosh.
I asked how much it cost to have a town football pitch covered in artificial grass, they´re are a lot over here,
400,000€ :surprise: of course yours wouldn´t cost quite that much :grin2:


----------

